# Just uploaded let me know what you think?



## D-50 (Nov 12, 2007)

www.diphotography.carbonmade.com I know this is just a stock site but I feelit looks nicer than flickr or photobucket.  Let me know what you think of the shots there are about 35 between the 4 albums and I dont expect you to look at them all but if any stick out good or bad let me know.


----------



## jols (Nov 12, 2007)

ok then   i was only going to look a one set BUT they are really really good.

love the landscape ones of boston.  i would like to pick out a couple but couldnt..

is it free to set up a website like that [same as flickr]
or not


----------



## D-50 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah its free for 5 sections and 35 images.You can pay $12/month for something like 500 images but for 12/month you can have a website hosted, Im going to get a real site up soon but in the meantime this will serve as a place I can direct people to if they want to see my work.


----------



## jols (Nov 13, 2007)

could you give me a link or address to go to to set up a site like yours and can you constantly change your images?


----------



## D-50 (Nov 13, 2007)

Go to carbonmade.com follow and the free link.


----------



## jols (Nov 13, 2007)

all done and started up mine. only put 3 pics on to get it started.

thanks for the link its great.


----------

